# Thrift Stores in Portugal



## Losblancos7 (Jul 13, 2016)

Hi everyone,


Was wandering if there are any thrift stores/ second hand stores in Portugal.

- Is it the norm over there?
- What kind of thrift stores?

thanks


----------

